# Craftsman Air Compressor -- Getting Lazy!!!



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check your unloader valve.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

There is an unloader valve that bleeds the pressure off of the pump so that the motor does not have to try to start against pressure. Sounds like that valve has gotten sticky and isn't bleeding off. When the pump shuts off after reaching pressure, you should hear it blow the air out of the line.


----------



## ShortOnLuk (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks. I started pulling everything apart and reached a point where I could go no further. It looks like Craftsman didn't want anyone to mess with this since the unloader valve (referred to in the manual as a pressure release valve) is a part of the switch assembly and won't come out even when the screws are removed. I was able to pull the check valve and that's operating freely. I'm going to run it some more plugged directly in to the wall to see if maybe the extension cord is the culprit. I've used the same one for years, but maybe it's on its last leg. If not, it looks like I'll be purchasing a new switch assembly. Thanks again.


----------



## ShortOnLuk (Oct 28, 2009)

It was definitely the extension cord. I ran it plugged in directly and also took it to a neighbor's house (to blow out his sprinkler system) and ran it there without issue. Thanks for the suggestions though... if nothing else, it made me more familiar with the tool, which is always a good thing.:thumbup:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You have a 2HP, 26 gallon tank air compressor that you are running using an extension cord? Excuse me, but that's not good business. Being as you are using an extension cord, is this a 110 volt compressor? Maybe it's time to consider a dedicated circuit. David


----------

